# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojilja koja jede previše slatkiša

## Angie75

Ja sam jedna dojilja koja jede puno slatkiša, ne mogu si pomoći, smažem sve slatko na što naletim. Je li moguće da je onda i moje mlijeko slađe ili kaloričnije? Naime, moja baka tvrdi da mi se djeca zbog toga previše debljaju (oko 1 kg, 1,5 kg na mjesec). Baš me zanima!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ne
kvaliteta tvog mlijeka se ne mijenja ma kako se ti nekvaliteno hranila. Dijete dobiva ono sto mu treba onoliko koliko mu treba.

----------


## monax

Hmm i ja sam se to znala pitati.
U početku su isto tako dobijali na težini, a poslije 5-6 mj. se smanji što je uostalom i normalan razvoj dojenčeta!

Moj bude pospan i ja ga prištekam na cicu, on se nacica i skoči na nogice kao da se nacucio red bulla  :shock:  :/  a tako je bilo i s prvim.

Ili je od puno slatka što ja redovno tamanim ili temperament :?

----------


## klia

Evo i mene u ovaj klub  :Grin:  
Uglavnom, mlijeko stagnira, a mi rastemo.
Točnije, nikako da se riješim 3kg viška nakon 2. poroda. A da tako ne volim slatko, sigurno bih odavno to riješila.
Ne znam, ali meni se s vrmena na vrijeme stvori neka gorčina u ustima koju najviše volim riješiti Milkom  :Embarassed:

----------


## litala

nema veze s vezom. ja jedem pretjerane kolicine slatkog (cokolade, kolaca, cokolino, griz... ponekad, kad mi je kriza, umutim si obicnu slag pjenu pa je utamanim...   :Rolling Eyes:  da ne spominjem neka druga "krizna" rjesenja   :Rolling Eyes:  )

djecaci su dobivali maksimalno po nekih 800g mjesecno, cure u prvom mjesecu intenzivnog dojenja - identicno - 650g svaka...

s time da mi je s idom pedijatrica rekla da je to puno premalo (za bebu od 4.030g pri porodu), pa me "pogurnula" na putu prestanka dojenja...  :Sad: 

s ami vise nije "smjela" nis komentirat, iako je ova imala 4.610g pri porodu  :Razz:

----------


## Angie75

Meni je sad malo lakše, ali treba mi i koji znanstveni argument, inače mi baka neće otvoriti svoju bombonjeru (tako je počela naša prepirka)!

----------


## ninochka

> Ja sam jedna dojilja koja jede puno slatkiša, ne mogu si pomoći, smažem sve slatko na što naletim.


ta sam   :Grin:  i drago mi je da nema veze jer su i moji praščići. Ian je dobio prvi mjesec 1850, pa 1600, a mala za manje od mjesec dana 1500, a i drugi mjesec mi smrdi na toliko ili više   :Razz:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Obožavam i jedem puuuno čokolade. Ne kolače, ne bombone, ne kekse nego čokolade. I moj mali ih obožava   :Embarassed:  
A nikad nije dobivao više od 800g mjesečno.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

evo još jedne
koja je za vrijeme dojenja natukla 10 kila
koje ne idu dolje
i sad imam totalno poremećen metabolizam
noćne krize, kada bi pojela sve što bi mi se našlo pod zubom
radi mene se zaključava ormar
možda nije utjecalo na kvalitetu mlijeka, ali je utjecalo na mene i kvalitetu mog života  :Sad:  
i ne mogu se sad riješiti te ovisnosti o slatkom
ako možete prekinuti, prekinite što ranije s tim slatkišima

----------


## Brunda

Stvarno nema veze s vezom.
Ja slatko baš i ne jedem a mališa je u 29 dana dobio 1700 g. A sve mi se čini da je i ovaj mjesec nastavio u tom ritmu.

----------


## roby

NJam, njam.... 1400 prvi mjesec a bit će slično i drugi   :Grin:  !

----------


## roby

Ahoj Brunda!!!! 
NIsam te dugo srela - vidi tvog mačka, baš je sladak.

----------


## cuckalica

isto tako tamanim slatkise i sigurno bi se debljala da se nisam u trudnoci udebljala skoro 40kg, pa sad glede i unatoc tamanjenju kile idu dolje   :Grin:

----------


## monax

> evo još jedne
> koja je za vrijeme dojenja natukla 10 kila
> koje ne idu dolje
> i sad imam totalno poremećen metabolizam
> noćne krize, kada bi pojela sve što bi mi se našlo pod zubom
> radi mene se zaključava ormar
> možda nije utjecalo na kvalitetu mlijeka, ali je utjecalo na mene i kvalitetu mog života  
> i ne mogu se sad riješiti te ovisnosti o slatkom
> ako možete prekinuti, prekinite što ranije s tim slatkišima


O daaa isto u potpunosti poslije prvog poroda!   :Sad:   A i sad...  :Rolling Eyes:   nema mi pomoći, tipkam i tamanim komad torte   :Mljac:

----------


## cuckalica

al sam fulala temu: moja je curica u pocetku kad sam jela manje slatkisa dobivala vise na tezini nego sad kad ih jedem vise
tako da iz mog iskustva bi se moglo reci da je svejedno koliko slatkisa se pojede
strucni savjet ne mogu dat  :Smile:

----------


## Goge

Vidim da nisam jedina   :Grin:  Sad se mogu vadit na dojenje, jer i ja tamanim sve slatko. Svaki dan kupujem kutiju keksa za moguće posjetitelje i uredno ih ja tamanim. A kada nemam ni keksa, ni čokolade, ni nutele, uredno navalim na Kraš Ekspres i to pola šalice istoga sa tek toliko mlijeka da ga mogu rastopiti. Vagala sam se mjesec dana nakon poroda i skužila da sam dobila 4 kg. Rodila sam na carski pa ne smijem vježbati, dojim pa ne smijem na dijetu, a ne mogu prestat jesti slatko!!! Što da radim????

Moja teorija je da su mi i zbog toga djeca preslatka   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mikka

najvise sto je moj malac dobio je 600 grama prvi mjesec. ostale je dobivao manje, stalno je bio na granici minimalnog dobitka. a mama, tj. ja.. o boze. pojela sam vise slatkog nego netko u cijeli zivot. kombinacije kao litala, ili jos gore. tako da teorija pada u vodu, sorry.

----------


## Rhea

Pridružujem se klubu  :Smile:  

Nakon 1. poroda uhvatila me totalna manija za slatkim, i trajalo je dosta dugo, sigurno prvu godinu dojenja.
 Ista stvar se dogodila i s drugim djetetom, proživljavam luđačke krize ako nakon ručka ne pojedem nešto slatko. Ali pokušavam ne pretjerivati, iako se teško boriti protiv toga.
A samo da kažem da dok nisam bila majka nisam volila slatko, čokoladu i kolače nisam uopće jela. A sad bih utrpala u sebe sve što se nađe blizu.   :Razz:  
Tako da sam sigurna da u mom slučaju postoji neka veza između dojenja i jedenja slatkog.

A što se tiče teorije o jedenju slatkog i debljanju beba, mišljenja sam da to nema nikakve veze, M. je dobivao puno na težini, a L. duplo manje , a jedem istu količinu slatkog.

----------


## Paalmi

Evo i moje iskustvo.
Kad sam rodila P. tamanila sam slatko (uglavnom čokolade) a ona je dobivala oko 700g prvi mjesec, pa drugi 450g, uglavnom nikad preko 1kg/mjesecu. 
Dojila sam je 2god i 7 mjeseci i čitav taj period moj doručak je bio bijela kava i pekmez. I ništa drugo mi nije davalo "snagu" za start.
Kad sam rodila A. nisam imala toliku potrebu za slatkim a on je dobivao 1.7kg prvi mjesec a ostale mjesece po 1.5kg - čak su ga htjeli svrstati u preuhranjene bebe iako sam ga isključivo dojila.
Od tog slatkiša, sva sreća, ništa se na meni nije zadržalo kao višak kg. :D

----------


## argenta

Ajme, ovo je baš tema za mene   :Grin:   Ja već mjeseciam googlam pokušavajući otkriti nešto o svojoj ekstremnoj potrebi za slatkim, ali jedino do čega sam došla je to da sam OVISNICA o šećeru. A rješenje nigdje ne nazirem.   :Rolling Eyes:  

A nema sigurno nikakve veze s mlijekom, bar po mom iskustvu. Uz iste količine slatkoga koje sam ja jela, Zvjezdica je dobivala puno na težini a slatko baš i ne voli (osim čokolade i napolitanki) dok bi Vilenjak jedvice natukao 250 g mjesečno nakon drugog mjeseca starosti. Tek ćemo vidjeti koliko mu se mili slatko, ali mislim da će biti jedan od "naših", obzirom na ludovanje za bananama.   :Grin: 

Samo me zanima, ako je točno da količina slatkiša ne utječe na okus i kvalitetu mlijeka, kako to da utječu druge pojedene stvari (tipa češnjak, grah, cvjetača)?

----------


## lidijast

mislim da je ona početna želja za slatkim nakon poroda normalna.  sve moje frendice su je imale. s tim da je ona koja je prva posustala u cickanju (nakon 1 mj), prva izgubila želju za slatkim, a druge dvije su na dijeti!!?? jedino ja SRETNICA tamanim slatko i kile idu dolje, dolje,... :D 
hvala bogu na dojenju!! mislim da je ovo jedino vrijeme u mom životu kad bez imalo sustezanja jedem što mi padne na pamet. zato cure uživajte!! :Dancing Fever:  
a I u prva dva mjeseca dobio 2,5kg, i od onda do sada nešto više od kile. eto ti teorije o slatkom mlijeku!  :/

----------


## Erin

I ja imam luđačku potrebu za slatkim, a tek nakon poroda.. :shock: , zato sam uz dojenje natukla još 6kg, a djeca su dobivala normalno na težini,prvi mj. oko 1kg a poslije manje.

----------


## morena24

imate li i vi ovaj osjecaj ili samo ja:

kad dojim pocinje mi se uzasno spavat (u bilo koje doba dana) i ako zaspim, kad se probudim imam neopisivu zelju za slatkim!

ja si uvijek nekako mislim ako imas tako jako zelju za necim da to onda i organizmu fali, pa navali....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Goge

> I ja imam luđačku potrebu za slatkim, a tek nakon poroda.. :shock: , zato sam uz dojenje natukla još 6kg, a djeca su dobivala normalno na težini,prvi mj. oko 1kg a poslije manje.


ista situacija je i kod mene, mislim da je vrijeme za odvikavanje od slatkog

----------


## kahna

Koliko je L dobivao mjesečno nisam nikada pratila. 
Ali znam da je rođen sa 4 kg, sad ima oko 10.
Ja prije trudnoće nisam mogla smisliti slatko, ali doslovno ništa. 
Čak sam pila samo vodu jer su mi svi sokovi bili preslatki, a kamoli neku čokoladu ili kolače. Bila mi je dovoljna kockica čokolade mjesečno.

A sada sam kao sumanuta za slatkim.
I to bilo kakve vrste.  :Laughing:  

Zašto je to tako, nemam pojma, ali me polako brine :/

----------


## mommy_plesačica

OK, mogu prihvatiti da se djeca ne debljaju od "slatkog" mlijeka, ali otkud teorija da nije važno što se jede jer je mlijeko uvijek kvalitetno?

Ako se zna da sve što stavimo u želudac ili namažemo na sebe na kraju u jednom postotku završi i u mlijeku, po čemu se onda razlikuju Milka, Kraš Express i sl.? Dio tog junka tj. rafiniranog šećera jednostavno mora završiti u mlijeku.

----------


## argenta

> OK, mogu prihvatiti da se djeca ne debljaju od "slatkog" mlijeka, ali otkud teorija da nije važno što se jede jer je mlijeko uvijek kvalitetno?


Ovo i mene zanima. Ako ima tko kvalificiran da odgovori, bilo bi super...

----------


## kahna

Zanima i mene. Ja se trudim da kad već dosta slatkog jedem, da ostatak pojedenog bude kvalitetno.
Imam neku zamisao da će organizam onda uzeti to, a ovo loše od slatkiša samo u slučaju nestašice  :Grin:  
Nadam se da sam barem malo u pravu.

----------


## Rhea

I mene jako zanima. Ima li tko kakav optimističan odgovor za nas?




> Ja se trudim da kad već dosta slatkog jedem, da ostatak pojedenog bude kvalitetno.
> Imam neku zamisao da će organizam onda uzeti to, a ovo loše od slatkiša samo u slučaju nestašice  
> Nadam se da sam barem malo u pravu.


Ovako i ja.

----------


## cuckalica

> Imam neku zamisao da će organizam onda uzeti to, a ovo loše od slatkiša samo u slučaju nestašice  
> Nadam se da sam barem malo u pravu.


pa mislim da i je tako nekako
prvo idu korisne tvari u mlijeko a nama sta ostane. zato trudnicama i dojiljama cesto propadaju zubi
ili je to samo trudnicama?

----------


## xenia

moj Josip je prvi mjesec dobio 1050 grama, ja tamanim sve slatko što vidim e sad da li je jedno povezano s drugim to stvarno ne znam

mislim trudim se jesti i sve ostalo da bi on dobio čim više vitamina a i da moj organizam ne trpi 

doduše ja jedem jako puno slatkog i inače, rijetki su dani a da ne pojedem barem neku čokoladicu, često pečem kolače i to samo kremaste tako da meni ovo stanje i nije neka novost i ne mogu optužiti dojenje za pojačanu želju za slatkim   :Embarassed:

----------


## kahna

> ... zato trudnicama i dojiljama cesto propadaju zubi
> ili je to samo trudnicama?


Trudnicama su zubi ugroženiji zbog ''divljanja'' hormona što pogoduje bakterijama koje tad imaju gozbu.
Naime kalcij koji je jednom ugrađen u zube ne može se više ''vaditi'' kako mnogi misle, pa da zato trudnicama propadaju, stvar je u hormonima. Ista stvar, sa zubima, se događa i u pubertetu, zbog hormona.
Treba samo pojačati higijenu i to je to.

Malo sam OT ali nek se zna   :Wink:

----------


## cuckalica

thx na info

a i dojiljama hormoni divljaju, zar ne?

----------


## kahna

Nebi znala, treba MM pitat  :Laughing:

----------


## AndrejaMa

> Meni je sad malo lakše, ali treba mi i koji znanstveni argument, inače mi baka neće otvoriti svoju bombonjeru (tako je počela naša prepirka)!


Nego....reci je li baka otvorila tu bombonjeru ili da ti ja šaljem jednu???  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## Angie75

*Andreja*  :Laughing:  

Naravno, nije baka srca kamena...

----------


## kristina_zg

znam da je tema o slatkom, no imam jedno pitanje što se tiče slanog. Ako jedem puno slanog, jel moguće da mi dijete žedno od tog??? To mi svi govore u zadnje vrijeme :/  Odnosno, da li okus mlijeka zavisi o našoj prehrani, npr. ako jedem puno slatkog dal je možda mlijeko slatko, ili pak ako jedem slano je li onda i mlijeko slanijeg okusa?

----------


## monax

Za slano nemam pojma, ali od slatkog kad ih podojim i kad su pospani razbude se  :?

----------


## argenta

> Za slano nemam pojma, ali od slatkog kad ih podojim i kad su pospani razbude se  :?


Jel' to od svega slatkog ili od čokolade? Navodno kofein iz čokse (kao i iz kave) odlazi u mlijeko, pa može imati takav razbuđujući učinak. (To me i je frka, da bi bolje spavao kad bih se ja mogla odreći čokolade   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Goge

> Za slano nemam pojma, ali od slatkog kad ih podojim i kad su pospani razbude se  :?


Meni su sestre na patologiji trudnoće dale komadić čokolade jer mi je maleni spavao i nisam zabilježila niti jedan pokret na ctg-u. I upalilo je, nakon što sam ju pojela dijete je naprosto podivljalo.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Za slano nemam pojma, ali od slatkog kad ih podojim i kad su pospani razbude se  :?


Ista stvar je bila i kod nas - uvijek, bez iznimke, ako bih jela slatko, mogla sam biti sigurna da će biti nervozan, cendrav i da neće htjeti (moći) spavati.

----------


## morena24

ajmeeee....ja sam bas sad dok ovo citam pojela cijelu cokoladu!!!!

ah vidjet cemo nocas....

----------


## monax

> monax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za slano nemam pojma, ali od slatkog kad ih podojim i kad su pospani razbude se  :?
> 
> 
> Jel' to od svega slatkog ili od čokolade? Navodno kofein iz čokse (kao i iz kave) odlazi u mlijeko, pa može imati takav razbuđujući učinak. (To me i je frka, da bi bolje spavao kad bih se ja mogla odreći čokolade   )


Ma moj problem je općenito slatko, tamanim sve pa i dječije kikiće   :Embarassed:  , uglavnom tamnu čokoladu.

Kavu i nepijem tako puno, pijem samo ness pola voda i pola mlijeko.

----------


## argenta

> Ma moj problem je općenito slatko, tamanim sve pa i dječije kikiće   , uglavnom tamnu čokoladu.
> 
> Kavu i nepijem tako puno, pijem samo ness pola voda i pola mlijeko.


Ja kavu ne pijem uopće, a od slatkoga uglavnom jedem "samo" čokoladu, voćne jogurte i nekad kekse. Ostalo mi ništa nije zanimljivo, ali u ovome se ubijeeeem   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## monax

A keksi svaku večer bar pola kutije,..napolitanke   :Embarassed:  . Djeca zaspu a ja navalim!

----------


## argenta

> A keksi svaku večer bar pola kutije,..napolitanke


A u napolitankama čokoladeeee... još ako su i čokoladirane   :Sing:  
I onda se žalim kako mi malac ne spava   :Grin:  Možda nema veze, ali možda i ima.

----------


## ninik

di me nađe s ovim teorijama!
uglavnom, od poroda prošlo 10 mjeseci, dobila sam 5 kila!!!!!!!!
slatko tamanim, ali tamanila sam ga i prije!
nego, da li ste gladne nakon podoja?!
preko dana kad cica iz zabave ne tako, ali nakon onog večernjeg podoja za uspavljivanje koji je osjetno duži, ja bi mogla vola pojest!
a i kada cica puno po noći ujutro sam gladna kao vuk!!!
a ćupi, 10 mjeseci, 9400 g, gtovo isključivo dojena, dohrana nula bodova!
valjda nije brokula kao mamino čokoladno mlijeko!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## monax

Ja nisam gladna da bih jela slano, ali poslije podoja izluđuje me i sama pomisao na slatko. I nemogu prestati misliti, baš sam ovisnik i onda se zadovoljim bar s redom čokolade.

A prošle godine kad sam malenog rodila imala sam problem samo s sladoledom pogotovo onaj od Leda quatro. Tek nakon mjesec-dva kad sam skontala da mali ima grčeve od prejedenja sladoleda, prestala sam.

Ma užas i nije mi jasno kako se neko faktički osuši od dojenja, a ja ko rambo!!!

----------


## NatasaM...

Svaki put kad vidim ovaj naslov "Dojilja koja jede previse slatkisa" dodje mi da dopisem "... je debela dojilja".   :Laughing:  

Kad god mi Lana smanji broj dnevnih podoja, ja smrsavim 1-2 kg. Onda ih vratim kad ona poveca broj podoja. Bas zbog slatkisa.

----------


## Angelina_2

sad sam  :shock:  s ovim za razbuđivanje...mozda mi bas zato po danu rijetko spava ...moram prestati s prezderavanjem...

a ...moj mali ima sutra 2 mjeseca i danas bili na vaganju..dobil je 10 cm i 2900g tako da sada ima 62cm i 6520g   :Embarassed:

----------


## argenta

> Ma užas i nije mi jasno kako se neko faktički osuši od dojenja, a ja ko rambo!!!


E, ovo se i ja stalno pitam. Imam frendicu koja je dojeći skinula 20 kila! A ja sve veća i veća   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninik

> Ma užas i nije mi jasno kako se neko faktički osuši od dojenja, a ja ko rambo!!!


šogorica je rodila dva mjeseca prije mene i nećakinja je neki dan proslavila prvi rođendan!
a mame nemaš kaj vidjeti, tak se osukala da je sad već onako, malo i grdo za vidjet!
i veli ona da mala puno cica pa je to zbog toga!!!!!!!!!!!

a ja....

ali zato nju nikad nisam vidjela da pije išta drugo osim vode, ne jede ako nije gladna...

a ja...

----------


## Angie75

Ma ja imam nešto malo viška, ali to je zanemarivo, pa to nije problem. Stvarno me zanima ono što je spomenula i mommy, kamo idu ti rafinirani šećeri. Je li moguće da ih u mlijeko uđe samo neka količina određena nekom formulom, ili više od toga?

----------


## cuckalica

> monax prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma užas i nije mi jasno kako se neko faktički osuši od dojenja, a ja ko rambo!!!
> 
> 
> E, ovo se i ja stalno pitam. Imam frendicu koja je dojeći skinula 20 kila! A ja sve veća i veća



ja sam izgubila 23kg dojeci, al bolje da ne kazem koliko sam dobila u trudnoci   :Rolling Eyes:  
i jedem previse i slatkog i slanog i kiselog i ljutog

----------


## argenta

Evo našla danas nešto o želji za slatkim -- među ostalim, to je jedan od pokazatelja manjka vitamina D. Za one koji čitaju engleski, više o tome kako dovoljno izlaganja suncu može pomoći ima

ovdje

A stvarno, kad malo bolje razmislim, ljeti mi čokolada skoro pa i ne treba.

----------


## monax

> A stvarno, kad malo bolje razmislim, ljeti mi čokolada skoro pa i ne treba.


Ni meni, a i šta će mi kad imam sladoled od čokolade   :Laughing:  

Ja se šalim na svoj račun ali stvarno mislim da sa mnom nešto nije normalno po pitanju slatkog!!!


Lakše sam prestala pušiti... :/  pa se vadim da je to zbog dojenja!

----------


## krumpiric

ja ništa to ne bendam, okej trebaš zdravije jest, ali zbog sebe.
ja prva 2 mj nisam kad sam rodila M ništa moogla jest, sve mi se gadilo i M je dobivao po 1600g i nije spavao nikad, inače sam užasan pero-ždero, kad sam se ponovo počela trpat, nije ni manje spavao, nit više dobivao.

----------


## Adriven

Cure, ne bih se složila da nema veze kaj mama jede, da je kvaliteta mlijeka uvijek ista. A kaj je s mamama alergičara? Nekaj pojedu krivo, a beba već osuta, ili ima proljev ili nekaj drugo... Nama je npr. šećer strogo zabranjen, uz još brdo stvari, jer je malenom dijagnosticirana kandida, pa po tome očito utječe na kvalitetu mlijeka. Ja sam se u 2 mj. pretvorila u manekenku, a maleni zgleda ko bumbar!

----------


## kahna

> Cure, ne bih se složila da nema veze kaj mama jede, da je kvaliteta mlijeka uvijek ista. A kaj je s mamama alergičara? Nekaj pojedu krivo, a beba već osuta, ili ima proljev ili nekaj drugo... Nama je npr. šećer strogo zabranjen, uz još brdo stvari, jer je malenom dijagnosticirana kandida, pa po tome očito utječe na kvalitetu mlijeka. Ja sam se u 2 mj. pretvorila u manekenku, a maleni zgleda ko bumbar!


Može i nama ta dijeta?  :Grin: 
Mi smo obadvoje bumbari  8)

----------


## Adriven

Kahna, napišem ti, ali vjeruj mi ne bih je provodila da nemam viši cilj- pomoći malom alergičaru. Ukratko, živim bez ikakvih šećera, meda, zaslađivača, slatkog voća, suhog voća, octa, ukiseljenih namirnica, aditiva i konzervansa, pšenice, soje, mlijeka, jaja i kvasca, uz još puno toga vezanih baš uz alergiju, ali nije presudno za skidanje kila. Posljednjin tjedan oprezno sam osim jabuka i grejpa uvela sebi i jagode, i žličicu, dvije slada.

----------


## kahna

Hvala, nadam se da ćete vi biti ok, a ja bi svisnula bez svega toga  :Sad:  .
Drži se i valjda  će vremenom biti bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## morena24

> Kahna, napišem ti, ali vjeruj mi ne bih je provodila da nemam viši cilj- pomoći malom alergičaru. Ukratko, živim bez ikakvih šećera, meda, zaslađivača, slatkog voća, suhog voća, octa, ukiseljenih namirnica, aditiva i konzervansa, pšenice, soje, mlijeka, jaja i kvasca, uz još puno toga vezanih baš uz alergiju, ali nije presudno za skidanje kila. Posljednjin tjedan oprezno sam osim jabuka i grejpa uvela sebi i jagode, i žličicu, dvije slada.


ajmeee...svaka cast!!! a sta uopce jedes onda? nama je doktorica isto zabranila hrpu toga jer je R. dobio neki osip i ja sam odjednom ostala zbunjena jer nisam znala sta da jedem..sad lagano uvodim vecinu namirnica i nije mu nista, osip se povukao.

a sta vam ne smetaju jagode? za jagode i kikiriki su mi svi rekli da ne jedem jer su to najveci alergeni..

----------


## Adriven

Morena 24, testovi su nam pokazali da jagode može, jedino nisu baš preporučene zbog toga jer imaju ipak više šećera od jabuke. A kaj se jela tiče, jedem puno ko vuk, svega ostalog, ali ipak fale šećeri da bi mi se vidlo na kilaži. Kaj da velim, zdravi život, samo valjda nebu pre dugo tak jaako zdravi!

----------


## llella

i kod mene slično, nema slatkiša, mlijeka, jaja, ribe......, jer postoji sumnja da je L. alergična na kravlje mlijeko, sad smo na pretragama, a ja na eliminacijskoj dijeti.
a prije toga, tamanila slatkiše ko luda, jesam i prije poroda, ali u zadnje vrijeme kao da sam imala konstantni pms (a od menstr. ništa), samo sam razmišljala kaj bi mogla slijedeće utrpati u sebe.
sad već skoro dva tjedna ništa, imam pravu apstinencijsku krizu, zato tamanim dvopeke i jabuke.

----------


## MarikaPika

> Svaki put kad vidim ovaj naslov "Dojilja koja jede previse slatkisa" dodje mi da dopisem "... je debela dojilja".


  :Grin:   isto  :Grin:

----------


## ninik

a šta da kažem!
ja JESAM debela dojilja!

ali s druge strane, boli me čošak!
kad vidim koliko po gradu ima pretilih teenagerica onda si mislim ja bar imam dobru ispriku!

----------


## meda

> Ja sam jedna dojilja koja jede puno slatkiša, ne mogu si pomoći, smažem sve slatko na što naletim. Je li moguće da je onda i moje mlijeko slađe ili kaloričnije? Naime, moja baka tvrdi da mi se djeca zbog toga previše debljaju (oko 1 kg, 1,5 kg na mjesec). Baš me zanima!


slatka ili masna hrana ne cini mlijeko visokokaloricnim. 
tvoje mlijeko je savrseno prilagodeno potrebama tvoje bebe. koliko ce beba dobivati na tezini ovisi o tome koliko cesto i efikasno sise, i koliko masnog mlijeka popije.

tvoja prehrana ne utjece na proizvodnju mlijeka u smislu kolicine (naravno, osim u slucaju ekstremne gladi i pothranjenosti), ali utjece na kvalitetu tvoga mlijeka! pitanje je hranis li se uravnotezeno i onda jos na to jedes puno slakisa, ili ti je meni uglavnom slatkisi. ovo prvo nije problem, ovo drugo je. jer manjak vitamina se moze osjetiti u tvojem mlijeku. posebno se odnosi na vitamin A, D, B-6 i B-12.
isto tako, neuravnotezena prehrana steti i tebi, jer to ide kao i u trudnoci, prvo se namiruju bebine potrebe, a onda tvoje.

zanimljivo da laktovegetarijanstvo ne zahtijeva dodatke prehrani, iako su kod njih manje razine kalcija i vitamina D, medutim to ne utjece na njihovu razinu u mlijeku. 
ali vegankama se preporuca dodatak B-12.

----------


## Angie75

Meda, hvala na odgovoru. Uf, sram me reći, ali ima dana da ništa pametno ne pojedem. Toliko me proganja ta želja za slatkim da poslije tog nisam gladna. Al morat ću to zauzdati.

----------

